# ويندوز 8 من مايكروسوفت فى الطريق



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*




ويندوز 8 من مايكروسوفت فى الطريق



windows 8


تسرّبت مؤخراً بضعة عروض تقديمية من داخل شركة مايكروسوفت إلى شبكة الإنترنت، كشفت عن خطط مايكروسوفت المستقبلية بخصوص نظام ويندوز القادم والذي يُعرَف بـ”ويندوز 8“.

أبرز المعلومات المتسربة تكشف أن مايكروسوفت تُخطط لإنشاء متجر إلكتروني لبيع برامج ويندوز، على غرار المتجر الذي أنشأته أبل، ويهدف المتجر -إضافة إلى بيع البرامج- إلى توفير خدمة تحديث هذه البرامج أيضاً، واستيراد وإرسال ومزامنة الإعدادات بين عدة أجهزة، وتأمل مايكروسوفت أن يحقق المتجر الإلكتروني نجاحاً مثيلاً لنجاح متجر “أبل”.

تشير المعلومات أيضاً إلى أن مايكروسفت لا تنوي عمل نظام تشغيلي خاص بالأجهزة اللوحية الجديدة (على غرار الآيباد)، وأن النظام سيوجّه المزيد من الدعم لأجهزة تحديد المواقع، مثل أجهزة الـGPS ووسائل تحديد الموقع عن طريق أبراج المحمول، وأجهزة تحديد الاتجاه الجغرافي وغيرها.

كما أن مايكروسوفت لا تزال تعمل على تحسين سرعة وخواص عمليات إقلاع وإغلاق الكمبيوتر، الأمر الذي لم تنجح الشركة أبداً على مدى تاريخها أن تتفوّق فيه على منافستها العتيدة “أبل”.​**




ويندوز 8 – microsoft windows 8



​*


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

يس قريت عنه انما دة عايز متطلبات

مما يعني لو الاجهزة فديمة من الصعب

ان يعمل عليه

شكاً مايكل الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*اكيد مدام احدث يبقي عايز متطلبات احدث

زي ويندوز 7 كده

شكرا استاذي ع مرورك​*


----------

